# Making a D1 4 Chuck reciever for a rotary table.



## deere_x475guy

I have this posted on another board but because I thought some of the members here might be interested in this project I decided to also post it here.

My shop is a mess finally and I have swarf all over the mill and the lathe 

My goal is to turn this chuck of 5.25 x 2 of aluminum:







into something like this that will be mounted to my rotary table:






I have wanted to do this for a while now and all the postings that have been going on about rotary table adapters have spurred on my want to do one.

Currently I am at this point.










Once I get everything sorted out and proper dimensions figured out I will post the complete build with the plans as best as I can come up with them. So far I have had a few minor screw ups but nothing I wasn't able to over come. I won't be back in the shop today anymore because SWMBO has other more pressing things for me to do 

Tomorrow however is fathers day and I have been notified that it is mine to do as I see fit. :beer:

Cheers all and I will keep you posted as I make progress

Bob

Note edited to modify the title to reflect it is for the rotary table. :


----------



## deere_x475guy

Well I had a few hours in the shop today and got 1 pin fitted so I have a few more pics for everyone. I decided I would make a hex head and use a socket to tighten the pins. 






Here is a shot of the pin inserted into the reciever and turned so that the chuck can be mounted





Here is a shot of the pin rotated 90 degrees. 





Once I get all thee pins finished I will tighten my 5c chuck down and measure the run out. I am a little worried that the 90 degrees will not be enough to lock it and may have to reduce the dia of the pin where the interferance fit is. 

I will keep you all posted on my progress as I get time. The logs are now ready to stain but we have 3 days of rain coming so I may get a few hours over the next 3 evenings to work on it a bit more.


----------



## deere_x475guy

Tomorrow is a holiday here in the States and the company I work for gives this off to us. Since it fell on a weekend day they gave us today off. 

Since it is my birthday and we have a threat of rain I didn't do any staining on the cabin today....instead I made some great progress in the shop on the reciever.

I was having some trouble getting things concentric. After bluing up the register I found that when I tightened up the receiver pins the chuck would be pulled slightly off center and would not let the chuck sit tightly on the face.  :bang: Ok...so back to the mill, find center again on open up the holes about .010. PERFECT!!!!.... Before doing this I noticed that my 5C collet chuck was the only chuck that would fit fairly well in the holes. The rest would not drop down low enough because of binding. What I found after checking the bores for the pins on the lathe reciever that they were made for a very sloppy fit. Now I have just slightly over .001 TIR with it mounted in the 4 jaw and when I finally fitted it to the rotary table I have the same results with a .75 dia rod held in the 5C collet chuck. I am more than pleased with this as I was shooting for no more than .003.

Here is the 5C collet chuck mounted to the reciever. It measured .001 + TIR here.





Here it is mounted on the rotary table with the same TIR.





Here are the other D1-4 chucks and face plate mounted on the reciever:





















Obviously the height will be a problem for some, luckily I still have plenty of room left and now I can mount any size d1-4 chuck to the rotary table.

I still need to make the detents for the pins so that it is easier to locate where the pins are set to remove the chuck, I have been kicking around the design of the pins quit a bit with circlip via skype and I will be cutting a grove all the way around the pins. Spot drill where I want the detent, then use a metal ball and spring with a grub screw to push the ball into the detent.

Crap-O-Cad drawings to follow. :beer:


----------



## klank

Just seen this superb log of a build - ingenious and beautiful work. Excellent. Surprised no one else has commented. Never seen anything similar.
A super build.


----------



## deere_x475guy

Klank, thanks....hours of R&D went into this and I am very happy with the results. I was wondering if I would even get a response...Must be a tough crowd to please here nowadays...never use to be this way.


----------



## klank

Well thats a shame - new here myself, but your work is impressive.
Very best wishes to you.

Peter


----------



## bentprop

Don't despair,Bob.I think the reason is that not that many home shop machines would have a d1-4 fitting.
I find it interesting all the same.I want to build my own rotary table,so I'm always gathering ideas towards this.
Thanks for showing your method,it's a nice adaptation for your particular problem.
Kind regards.Hans.


----------



## rake60

Beautiful project Bob!

Rick


----------



## Kermit

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> Klank, thanks....hours of R&D went into this and I am very happy with the results. I was wondering if I would even get a response...Must be a tough crowd to please here nowadays...never use to be this way.



I'm blown away by all the examples of creativity here, this build among them. I don't comment on many things (trying to keep the bull#%@ quotient low) because I don't know much of anything, but I still manage to stuff my size 12's in my mouth almost everyday 
Take this post for example 


Once again a post with no net gain in knowledge for anyone,
Kermit


----------



## deere_x475guy

Wow thanks everyone, just when this evening I thought maybe this posting was a waist to time and space on the board.

Bentprop you could be onto something there. I hadn't considered that part....

Rick thanks,

Kermit we all learn as we go, at least I did. 5 years ago I didn't know what a collet was and now I know that there are way to many kinds of them to even try to keep them all straight!!!.:_)


----------



## deere_x475guy

All,

I have the plans I am giving out to the forum members. Just PM me and I will send you the set. All I ask is that you use them for personal use only.


----------



## kevino

Glad this made it back in the new posts. This is a great project. I have to add this to my to do list and I think it's going to move right to the top. :bow:

Thanks for sharing,

Kevin


----------



## bearcar1

D1-4 users UNITE! ;D Thanks so very much Bob for sharing we all of us.

BC1
Jim


----------



## ref1ection

Great project and it is of great interest.

Ray


----------



## deere_x475guy

Everyone your very welcome. 

Everyone that PM'd me for plans should now have them. Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## njl

Hi deere_x275guy,

I've only just stumbled across your build thread so am rather late to the party but I like what you have done. I do not have a rotary table or dividing head yet but have been thinking for a while of building one such that I can use my lathe face plate for the table part. So far I have acquired a 60 tooth change wheel for a simple indexer and a chunk of ali stock, your work here has given me some ideas as to how to go about replicating the lathe's D1 4 attachment. Next I'll need to graft that via a shaft and a couple of bearings to a lump of stock bolted to the mill table and I have the makings of a solution.

Many thanks,
Nick


----------



## deere_x475guy

Nick,
Thank you, this adapter can be bolted directly to your mill table.
Good luck with the rotary table build and I am looking forward to watching your build.


----------



## deere_x475guy

All-
It has occurred to me (duh) that it might be useful if I also offer the plans up in metric....when I get home this evening I will see if Alibre will allow me to convert the measurements to metric...I think it does but I haven't tried it yet.

For those of you that pm'd me today for plans I will get them out to you when I get home this evening.


----------



## deere_x475guy

Ok...Alibre will allow me to convert the units to metric...just let me know which version you need.


----------



## owenh

Hi deere_x475guy

I got your plans, very nice, but just a question , how do you center the adapter onto the rotary table?

Owen


----------



## deere_x475guy

Thanks Owen,
I didn't specify anything because I figured each person would have their own size protruding round thingy that would be sticking out of the rotary table....just locate center on the back side then drill/ream to size of your round thingy. ;D


----------



## deere_x475guy

For those of you wanting the plans in metric...have patience...I have let Alibre convert them but I have a friend in the UK that is going to go over them to make sure the dimensions make sense...ETA is probably this weekend.


----------



## deere_x475guy

I know this is an old post but I thought I would show what this part would look like after being in continual use for the last year and a half. Weston Bye anodized this for me in August of 2009 and this is what it looks like today. Surprising what protection a good anodizing will give.













This was the first version and below is what I have just finished. This one takes the OEM camlock pins that can be ordered from various suppliers when the campin wears.


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel

Hi Bob,
I'm a newbie here and just opened the tooling area and read you're post.
What A fantastic post, I have a Emco Super 11 with D1 4 Chuck fitting, and it has always frustrated me that I had to remove a job from the chuck to place under the milling machine.
When the receiver was Anodised did you loose any accuracy as I understand the process etches into the metal.
Could I trouble you for a copy of the plans in metric please.
I will now open all other posts to look for inspiration.
Once again great post.
Kindest Regards
Dave Weir......(Beagles)
[email protected]


----------



## metalmad

Hi Deere
I have just come in from the shed /shop and saw your great post
I love it
I must have it 
please send me a set of plans too 
my lathe is both metric and imp but I seem to work mainly in imp 
I dont know how I missed such a great post
but seeing your pics of your face plate and 4 jaw on the mill got me excited !!
I already half way into a project now but I want this!!
Thanks Pete


----------



## deere_x475guy

Metalmad,
Thanks for the encouraging words. I sent you the metric but just read your post so I will also send you the Imp version.


----------



## deere_x475guy

Lockstocknbarrel  said:
			
		

> Hi Bob,
> I'm a newbie here and just opened the tooling area and read you're post.
> What A fantastic post, I have a Emco Super 11 with D1 4 Chuck fitting, and it has always frustrated me that I had to remove a job from the chuck to place under the milling machine.
> When the receiver was Anodised did you loose any accuracy as I understand the process etches into the metal.
> Could I trouble you for a copy of the plans in metric please.
> I will now open all other posts to look for inspiration.
> Once again great post.
> Kindest Regards
> Dave Weir......(Beagles)
> [email protected]



Dave, I just sent out both the metric and the imperial version to you. No change on the fit up with the anodizing. I check each one I have built (5 now) and the runout has always been exactly the same as I would see on the lathe. I test with parts in my set through 5C Collet chuck and my Bison 3 jaw with softjaws. The process when done correctly will add about half the thickness of the layer to are shooting for. I usually try for .0007.


----------



## Paolo

Hi Bob
Very well done!!! I love it and I would like to have it , please send me a set of plans too..!
 :bow: Thanks in advance..
Paolo


----------



## deere_x475guy

Paolo,
Both sets are on the way. Like I said I haven't machined the metric version yet so let me know if you see any problems with them. I will correct them and re-send them to everyone.

Good Luck..


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel

Hi Bob,
Thanks for the plans very professional.
Where do you source the factory female pins...?
What Part Number...?
And at what cost...?

Why have you made 5 of these Receivers................ ???
Kindest Regards
Dave.............Beagles
[email protected]


----------



## deere_x475guy

Dave, it appears I need to edit my post with the pictures. The drawings I have given out are for the first version. That version does not take the OEM camlocks. You should have drawings included for the non OEM pins. If they didn't come through with the PDF let me know and I will send it again. Also if you need help in making the pins let me know and I will help you through the process.

The black one in the picture is my second version and it uses the OEM pins. This one I am selling on eBay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220732913092&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

I will also sell directly to anyone on the forums if someone wants one.


----------



## Horsemen

deere_x275guy, that's is the best idea i have seen in a while. Sure beats having to dedicate a chuck to your rotary table. could you send me, a set of plans? Regards Mike


----------



## deere_x475guy

Horseman,
I have just emailed you the plans. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## NickP

Excellent project - I've found it almost impossible to obtain commercial products for the D1 4 chucks (without price tags that are simply beyond my means!)

Please could you send me a copy of the plans too.

Many thanks,

Nick


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel

Hi Everybody,
It has taken me some time to post again since asking Bob for a copy of the plans, since then Bob has sent me a complete "D1 4 Chuck Receiver".
I had a urgent job to complete and the time to make and stall all other work in the shop, it just made sense to me to bite the bullet and buy a made up unit.
Yes I know why buy when you could make the part but sometimes I just give the Dog another chocolate biscuit and move on.
Bob was so professional in all dealings and freighting around the other side of the plant was not a problem, there are many machine suppliers that could take a lesson or two from this man's service to a customer.
Thanks Again Bob.

Kindest Regards
Beagles.


----------



## ozzie34231

Hi DeerGuy,
I hope this thread hasn't gone dead. I'd love to get a set of the plans for the D1-4 reciever. That will be so much better than taking mine apart to dope out a set of plans.
I've got a fairly new 14-40 lathe that I've converted to CNC. I plan to make D1-4 ER 40, ER 25, c-5, closers and it will be great to be able to move these to My 8" rotary.
[email protected]
Be glad to Paypal any charge.
Thanks in advance
Ozzie


----------



## ninefinger

ozzie34231 said:


> Hi DeerGuy,
> I hope this thread hasn't gone dead. I'd love to get a set of the plans for the D1-4 reciever. That will be so much better than taking mine apart to dope out a set of plans.



This is funny because I was thinking the exact same thing right now...I was googling around looking for a D1-4 receiver and it came back here to one of my favorite forums!  

Bob (DeerGuy), yes please let me know if you're still offering up the drawings for this adapter.  Its on the to do list now that I made my carriage stop for my lathe.  Going from the lathe to the mill would be so nice if I can keep the part in the chuck.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Teza

Hi Bob,
Relatively new here, just came across this post and was blown away as this type of attachment has been on my to do list for a while, so would be interested in a set of plans if still available.
Regards
Terry


----------



## ninefinger

Well, I bit the bullet and ordered the ASME spec for spindle noses for $35.  
The spec can be ordered here: http://www.asme.org/products/codes---standards/spindle-noses-for-tool-room-lathes--engine-lathes- This spec has a drawing in it that is essentially all you need to make this part, except for the 4 through holes to attach to a rotary table.  I was stuck at trying to reverse engineer the spindle on my lathe and get some of the angles / dimensions and I just gave up - $35 bucks and now I have all the dimensions I could ever want for the cam locks, pins, etc for all the spindle sizes. 

I used 5" diameter hot rolled 1018 steel.  It cut beautifully on the lathe (bright blue chips) but in retrospect I should have chosen something that could be nitride hardened (1018 isn't suitable for nitriding).  I'll probably just use it unhardened and be very careful with it and / or touch it up if it ever gets messed up.   I made it once I can make it again!






Here is a picture of where I am at now.  Unfortunately I am stalled out as my mill is down for repair (long story there).  I will post my completed unit when I am done.  
I know the hold downs are not suitable.  They are just temporary / lightly holding it until I find a suitable bar in scrap pile to hold down across the top, and I didn't want the parallels coming out.  They are there cause obviously I wanted a space underneath for the drill to break through so I don't ruin my rotary table in the process.






Regards,

Mike


----------



## coalburner

Hi, deere_x475guy,
Are the plans still available for the receiver? if so could you send both metric and imperial.

many thanks

Graeme


----------



## ninefinger

Graeme,

I myself never heard back from deere_x475guy,  so I ventured to make my own.  I can send to you a Pro/e cad file and or 3d PDF of the one I made if you'd like?  You can take dimensions from either.

Let me know.

Mike


----------



## coalburner

Ninefinger, 
Thanks, I still haven't heard back from this guy so anything you can send would be appreciated


----------



## prophub

Hi Ninefinger,

If you don't mind, could I get a copy of the PDF too?

Thanks!


----------



## Blogwitch

Actually, Bob disappeared a few years ago from this and all other sites. 
The last time I spoke to him on Skype, he was going into production for himself, charging well over $400 for the finished article. Whether he ever got it up and running I have no idea, but I have seen some, a few years back being sold on the Bay.
I wouldn't think there was much call for them as they are so bulky and also expensive to make, much cheaper to do what I did, I made an adapter to convert my D1-4 nose to Myford thread and use cheaper smaller chucks. 
So that the chucks could be swapped from lathe to RT (which also has a Myford thread nose) and vice versa with the job still being held in the chuck. It takes only a couple of minutes to convert the lathe back to D1-4.

John


----------



## kvom

I have a D1-3 adapter that I made from the spindle of a parted-out lathe.  I have mostly mounted it in mill vise vs. rotab.


----------



## ninefinger

I have put into the downloads area some files for the D1-4 adapter.  I hope that will help a few people out.   I have not included a proper drawing yet as I'm in the process of learning Autodesk Fusion 360 and I haven't got there yet!  Hopefully with the included files most people will be able to work out the required dimensions.  One day I will get around to creating the drawing for this and I'll add it.  I might do it as part of my exercises in learning Fusion 360....
**Edit - I thru together a rough drawing with most required dimensions and added it***
As to why I choose to go this route?  My lathe uses the D1-4 chucks and I have 3 of them.  All I wanted was a way to take the chuck from the lathe to the mill.  Seemed like the best way to do it - 1 extra part that will stay bolted to my rotary table for extended periods.  My mill is CNC and I'll eventually add cnc to the rotary table and I will be able to do 3 + 1 milling (I can do that now too, just program in a pause so I can rotate the part manually).  Expensive to make?  If I recall it was a $35 Canadian piece of steel and my time which although not free was time well spent.

As for bulk - I intend to use it mostly with the axis parallel to the X-axis on my mill.  I'm also not too concerned with Z space on my mill as it has ~18" which is plenty even when all the pieces are stacked up if I do use it pointing up.

Mike


----------



## bazmak

Not being critical but just a comment.In an early photo you showed a hex collet
block being gripped in the mill vice with flat to bottom and jaws gripping
the corners.I would use it the other way,gripping the flats and locating the corner on the bottom of the vice.Which is the correct/preferred way
Regards Barry


----------



## Blogwitch

He is long gone Baz, but I have to agree with you.

But for anyone else reading, put a parallel under it as well, then you will know when it has been tapped down perfectly square.

John


----------



## skrewd

Old thread I hope still works.  I too would like to see your version of the plan.  New to the forum, new to machining but now finally tooled up.  Full size Bridgeport clone, vertical shaper, 1340 lathe, and a 4 x 6 bandsaw ready to slice that 57 lb slug down to size. A great starter project for the 10 inch rotary table. Thanks either way.


----------



## MachineTom

While there are few limited situations that swinging the chuck from lathe to mill makes good sense. Overall I consider it a poor use of time to make a D-1 adapter. A 4" 3 jaw and a larger 4 jaw mounted to an RT make much more sense in terms of usefulness. IMHO

A milling machine with a good DRO has a bolt circle program built in, and much quicker to use that an RT. As well as tangent functions, Arc segments on a mill are doable, but need handwork to be finished, an RT would not need handwork to finish, but setup calculations are often lenghty, and cutting arc's is not that easy in either case.


----------



## skrewd

I have a single axis cnc adapted stepper motor attached to my 10 inch RT.  I plan to use this in my conversion to a 4 axis cnc platform. The mill will be able to out perform my lathe at the task I am working toward. So yes I want a d1-4 adapter, just wanted numbers not opinion.


----------



## ninefinger

As mentioned a few posts up, check in the downloads section, I put up some drawings.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/d1-4-rotary-table-adapter-324.html

If you still need more info shoot me a PM.
Mike


----------



## jeep534

Ninefinger,
                 This is a very cool project , one I would like to make.  I am going to mount a chuck to my bridgeport today to make a spanner socket (think little fingers)  and it is kinda thin ( mill vise will crush) 
any drawings or build notes or drawings  would be greatly appreciated.

Happy Hunting
archie


----------



## vib

Hi everyone,
Sorry to be qite à lurker but it's never easy to commit in a community when you have another one in your native language 

I would be very interested in the drawing also, any chance to get it?

Thank you


----------



## kaolsen1728

Ninefinger:

I'd appreciate it if you would save the Fusion 360 cad files to the DWG format. Then those of us that use other cad programs can open them.

Ken Olsen


----------



## justintime

ninefinger said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and ordered the ASME spec for spindle noses for $35.
> The spec can be ordered here: http://www.asme.org/products/codes---standards/spindle-noses-for-tool-room-lathes--engine-lathes- This spec has a drawing in it that is essentially all you need to make this part, except for the 4 through holes to attach to a rotary table.  I was stuck at trying to reverse engineer the spindle on my lathe and get some of the angles / dimensions and I just gave up - $35 bucks and now I have all the dimensions I could ever want for the cam locks, pins, etc for all the spindle sizes.
> 
> I used 5" diameter hot rolled 1018 steel.  It cut beautifully on the lathe (bright blue chips) but in retrospect I should have chosen something that could be nitride hardened (1018 isn't suitable for nitriding).  I'll probably just use it unhardened and be very careful with it and / or touch it up if it ever gets messed up.   I made it once I can make it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of where I am at now.  Unfortunately I am stalled out as my mill is down for repair (long story there).  I will post my completed unit when I am done.
> I know the hold downs are not suitable.  They are just temporary / lightly holding it until I find a suitable bar in scrap pile to hold down across the top, and I didn't want the parallels coming out.  They are there cause obviously I wanted a space underneath for the drill to break through so I don't ruin my rotary table in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mike


Hi,
Are those dimensions / specs available in Machinery's Handbook ?


----------



## ninefinger

justintime said:


> Hi,
> Are those dimensions / specs available in Machinery's Handbook ?


No - the spindle dimensions for the D1-4 style are only listed in the ASME spec which is copyright protected - you can find some of the details on-line but I eventually gave up and bought the spec.


----------



## ninefinger

jeep534 said:


> Ninefinger,
> This is a very cool project , one I would like to make.  I am going to mount a chuck to my bridgeport today to make a spanner socket (think little fingers)  and it is kinda thin ( mill vise will crush)
> any drawings or build notes or drawings  would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Happy Hunting
> archie



There are drawings in the Downloads section.  Looks like its on the 2nd page now, and the link I posted previously doesn't bring me there anymore, but a quick search should let you find it.  The pdf's should have all the needed info to build your own.  As mentioned in this thread I'd make it a slightly larger diameter if I were to do it again.


----------



## ninefinger

kaolsen1728 said:


> Ninefinger:
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you would save the Fusion 360 cad files to the DWG format. Then those of us that use other cad programs can open them.
> 
> Ken Olsen


Ken,  attached is a DWG of the drawing - I can't export a DWG of the model itself. Also attached is the pdf for convenience of those looking for it.


----------

